# Too Many Flies



## Angieownsbatman (Jul 30, 2004)

I got bored and made several fruit fly cultures, and now I've got waaaaay too many flies. >.< What should I do with them? I plan to get 3 or 4 vents in March or May, and they're D. Melanogaster so they should be able to eat those, but any suggestions? It seems like a huge waste to just throw them away, and I don't want my frogs to be fat n' lazy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

the cultures will stop producing long before you get your vents. I think you should find a frogger in your area that would appreciate a few extra cultures. the flies will be put to good use, and you'll make a new friend.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Fish will eat them too.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I kind of did the same thing. I have about 15 cultures for four frogs.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Always better to have more than not enough after you got an idea what you need it is safe to back off a little.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

several tips on the flies. first you can put some of the cultures in the coolest part of your basement or the fridge to delay their development. by the time they have a second flush of flies, the timing may be more appropriate.

second, some people say that you can't feed your frogs too much. the worst thing that can happen is that they die and become part of the soil. the will break down quickly and help feed your plants.

dave


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Geez, for a second there i thought you meant the frogs...had to reread it a few times lol.

Luke


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

dave willmore said:


> several tips on the flies. first you can put some of the cultures in the coolest part of your basement or the fridge to delay their development. by the time they have a second flush of flies, the timing may be more appropriate.
> 
> second, some people say that you can't feed your frogs too much. the worst thing that can happen is that they die and become part of the soil. the will break down quickly and help feed your plants.
> 
> dave


I belive you can feed frogs too much. If the viv is crawling with flies, and flies are crawling all over the frogs...that will create unneeded stress.
There have also been reports of frogs dieing of obesity.


----------



## Angieownsbatman (Jul 30, 2004)

Ty much for the responses everyone...the only thing I've noticed that is a little irritating about feeding a lot of flies is that they climb the tank walls and I have to flick them back down before they squeeze through the screen and saran wrap.  My frogs are growing like weeds and have developed nice little bellies like some of the ones I see on this site, so for now I think I'll keep the cultures going and see what happens. 

-Angie


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

Pizza topping? :shock:


----------

